#  > Islam >  > Koran >  kinderkoran

## Karim12

Salaam iedereen,
Ik heb een vraagje voor jullie, ik zou graag mijn zoon opvoeden naar de voorschriften van de koran. Ik zoek ook een koran waarin mijn zoon zelf kan lezen. Welke boeken hebben jullie zelf als kind gelezen of hebben jullie kinderen gelezen. Bestaat er ook zoiets als een kinderkoran? 
salaam,
Karim

----------

